# Nissan 350z conversion using 2014 24kWh Leaf donor



## jaykat (May 10, 2018)

Hi all,

Straight up, I'm a complete N00b, but I'am considering de-ICEing a salvage 350z I recently bought and then using a cheap Leaf as a donor car for parts.

I have no experience of conversion jobs and little-to-none electrical experience, but have I some priors with cars, access to a garage and a bud with plenty of experience when it comes to conventional motors.

Is there any 'simple' transplant or plug-in-play solutions for a straight transfer of parts out of a Leaf and into a conversion?


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

jaykat said:


> Straight up, I'm a complete N00b, but I'am considering de-ICEing a salvage 350z I recently bought and then using a cheap Leaf as a donor car for parts.


It's always worth having a look at what others have already done with similar parts (donor and EV components).

Chris started the project described in Tesla Powered Nissan r32 skyline as a 350Z conversion, then switched to the Skyline body. Before the switch, he described some of his plans. Although the Skyline is mechanically similar to the 350Z, he decided to not use any Nissan rear suspension or powertrain parts at all, and is now putting in a Tesla drive unit, so the current version of the project won't help you with a conversion using Leaf parts at all.

Nuts&Volts is working on a 300ZX Electric Conversion. Again, this is mechanically similar to a 350Z, and he is using a Leaf motor.



jaykat said:


> Is there any 'simple' transplant or plug-in-play solutions for a straight transfer of parts out of a Leaf and into a conversion?


No. Sorry, but while this can certainly be done, there are complications in any of the various possible approaches.


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

jaykat said:


> Is there any 'simple' transplant or plug-in-play solutions for a straight transfer of parts out of a Leaf and into a conversion?


Thunderstruck Motors has the closest thing for now for the inverter and motor: http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/vcu-for-uqm-motors-new-item.html

I'm holding out for more complete control. Chargers, AC, DC to DC, etc.


----------



## jaykat (May 10, 2018)

brian_ said:


> It's always worth having a look at what others have already done with similar parts (donor and EV components).
> 
> Chris started the project described in Tesla Powered Nissan r32 skyline as a 350Z conversion, then switched to the Skyline body. Before the switch, he described some of his plans. Although the Skyline is mechanically similar to the 350Z, he decided to not use any Nissan rear suspension or powertrain parts at all, and is now putting in a Tesla drive unit, so the current version of the project won't help you with a conversion using Leaf parts at all.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links, alot of interesting reading. I'm getting the feeling that I'm careening down an EV rabbithole....oh well!



electro wrks said:


> Thunderstruck Motors has the closest thing for now for the inverter and motor: http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/vcu-for-uqm-motors-new-item.html
> 
> I'm holding out for more complete control. Chargers, AC, DC to DC, etc.


Yeah, this definitely looks promising. Are there workaround solutions to get the charger ect. to work in conjunction with this VCU?


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm sure there are. This is too good of a DIY resource not to be used. I don't know of any, however. Talk to Thunderstruck. They may know of what's in the pipeline.


----------



## galderdi (Nov 17, 2015)

Why do you have your heart set on the leaf components?
For a Noob I would expect off the shelf components would be much easier to work with.

Pick a motor and controller combination.
Pick some batteries.
Weld up some mounts.
Get a drive shaft made up. or adaptor for your gearbox.
Connect it all together.
Job done. I know it's never quite that simple but at least off the shelf components are designed to be compatible with each other (assuming you choose the right combination). You know these is minimal if any hacking required.

The leaf doner would be an excellent source of batteries and maybe some contactors or other components but the motor/controller/drive line combo may be difficult to get working in your context.

But hey, it is certainly possible if you are really looking for the challenge more than the outcome.


----------

